

JQuery hack to inline HN comments below your post (like Disqus) - lt_kije
http://will.m.aier.us/ycomments/

======
NewHighScore
This looks interesting, but it could really use a screen shot to better
explain what it is going to do.

~~~
lt_kije
That's a great idea -- I just pushed a fix.

[https://github.com/wcmaier/ycomments/commit/19410662ad38b802...](https://github.com/wcmaier/ycomments/commit/19410662ad38b802d66fc0d11b4be2d581dea3cf)

------
mikeputnam
FIRST POST.

~~~
seancron
Welcome to Hacker News. I see this is your first comment since you've
registered four hours ago.

I advise you to read over the guidelines
(<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>) and the FAQ
(<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>). Also, take a read over the Unoffical
HN FAQ (<http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ>) and
<http://resourcey.com/site_details/2/news.ycombinator.com/>

Just to warn you, comments like "FIRST POST." while enthusiastic, in general
will be downvoted since they don't contribute anything of value to the
discussion. I'm sure you can contribute something more thoughtful than "FIRST
POST."

